# Regular Tuesday nights herping



## Fuscus (Apr 21, 2009)

As many of you know I try and go out herping on most Tuesday nights. Well last Tuesday was no exception but the animals were exceptional.
First off was this little guy. At this point I have to point out I'm not on my regular route and are a long way from the _A. maculosa_ known range, this animal is almost certainly a _A. stimsoni_


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 21, 2009)

So only a few hundred meters further on I came a cross this guy - which I initially identified as an adult _A.stimsoni_.


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 21, 2009)

I quickly realized my mistake. Its a _Denisonia devisi_! It shows that you can't be too careful when herping. It was, however, a very placid snake


----------



## No-two (Apr 21, 2009)

That's a nice looking stimmie the first one, I love the symetrical paterns with the light stripe down the middle.


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 21, 2009)

Then a _Suta suta_! This was shaping up to be a pretty good night But I didn't realize that the best was yet to come


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 21, 2009)

There was lots of frogs around, it was quite difficult to avoid the burrowing frogs ( even though I was driving slowly. Unfortunately I wasn't 100% successful. Note the first frog was missing a front leg. And was very surprised to see GTF that far into the dry outback


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 21, 2009)

Some birds sleep in the middle of the road. But there was still a special surprise coming


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 21, 2009)

I really didn't expect to see this guy crossing the road.
All the photos here were taken over about an hour. I excitedly did the same route the next night and saw nothing


----------



## hodges (Apr 21, 2009)

Love the De Vi's has some nice light colours, you sure would realize its not a stimsoni once you take a tag :lol:

Nice variation of snakes in this trip, well from what i have seen in your other thread's


----------



## Jarden (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice pics as always fuscus was the gecko the supprise? lol all the tention !! i was expecting a croc lolz


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Apr 21, 2009)

nice asper, I am now guessing western, northish qld somewhere


----------



## Acrochordus (Apr 21, 2009)

Sweet pic's, Love that De Vis and the Asper.
Thanks for posting Tim.


----------



## jordo (Apr 21, 2009)

Looks like a successful night, and top pics!


----------



## melgalea (Apr 21, 2009)

if ur ever bored, u can take me herping fuscus. lol
mel


----------



## mark83 (Apr 22, 2009)

nice pics


----------



## DanTheMan (Apr 22, 2009)

Looks like you had a very successful trip Fuscus!

Also a tip for next time, the best way to define a python from an elapid is to let it bite you and see what happens.


----------



## itbites (Apr 22, 2009)

Nice finds! 

mistaking a python for a ven lucky you realized in time lol


----------



## saratoga (Apr 22, 2009)

Great night but quite a night drive Fuscus...how many kms do you rack up?

Must be quite a few to get into Devis and Asper country from the sunshine coast.....5-600km for the night?


----------



## Nephrurus (May 11, 2009)

I was just thinking that saratoga. Great post though. Those Snapping frogs are beauties. 

-H


----------



## raged (May 11, 2009)

Asper looks awsome!


----------



## JasonL (May 11, 2009)

LOL Champagne Herping... don't trust those DeVis though, their quiet untill they bite you


----------

